# BuyCostumes 10% Off Everything March Sale



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you'll be shopping BuyCostumes this month, don't overlook the 10% off Code (TAKE10) before checking out. Applies to the _entire_ order before shipping and taxes, includes sale and blowout items as well (no other codes can be applied however). See website for all details.


----------

